# Beratung: Neukauf vom TV



## derbolzer (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen

ich will mir einen neuen Fernsehe Kaufen aber weis nicht was und welchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
daher hoffe ich mal ihr könnt mir Tipps geben was mann kaufen sollte 

also 

Kosten ca 1000 € max 1300€


ist 3d gut oder lieber ohne 3d ? 
ampilight von pillips lohnt es sich oder nicht ?
LCD LED oder plasma ?

welche grösse sollte er haben ( 127cm ist eine Gute grösse oder ? )

Xbox360 soll dran 

daher wahre ich echt um Tipps Kauf hinweise dankbar 

was ich eben wie oben gesagt sicher ist der Preisrahmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alles ander ist offen und ein Grosses gelbes ? uber dem kopf


----------



## Dracun (17. Juni 2011)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/forum/5-pc-technik/ Wäre hier besser aufgehoben ...heißt zwar PC_Technik Forum .. aber da kannste zu 98,99% Fragen zu allerlei Arten von Technik reinstellen. 

Von daher plädiere ich zu einer Umbenennung ins Technik Forum .. einfach dat PC wech


----------



## Konov (17. Juni 2011)

derbolzer schrieb:


> welche grösse sollte er haben ( 127cm ist eine Gute grösse oder ? )



Größe hängt einzig und allein von der Größe deiner Bude ab und folglich daraus, wie weit du vom Bildschirm wegsitzt.
Wenn du 1m davor sitzen musst, sind 127cm eine Qual, wenn du 3m weg sitzt, ist es klasse.

Also so als Faustregel gelten 2m bei 80cm wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Und der Rest... google doch mal. Es gibt für alle elektronischen Geräte aktuelle Tests und Empfehlungen im Netz zu finden. 5 Minuten Google hilft dir da doch mehr, als wenn jeder sein Gerät postet und sagt, es wäre das beste.


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Juni 2011)

derbolzer schrieb:


> ist 3d gut oder lieber ohne 3d ?
> ampilight von pillips lohnt es sich oder nicht ?
> LCD LED oder plasma ?


Ja 3D kommt gut rüber, ob man es allerdings wirklich braucht ist eine andere Sache. Ich habe es eigentlich nur, weil mein Fernseher das eben schon hatte und auch mit der beste in seiner Klasse ist.
Ambilight kann sich lohnen, ist allerdings Gemschmackssache, es kann genauso gut auch störend sein.
Ob LCD, LED oder Plasma?
Kommt darauf an wo deine Prioritäten sind. Wer gerne Filme schaut, wie z.B. Sience Fiction, der ist mit einem Plasmafernseher am besten bedient. Der verbaucht aber in der Regel mehr Strom, als ein LCD,LED Fernseher.

Hier mal einen Link zu meinem. Genial ist der schon. USB Recording W-Lan/LAN, 3D, usw. Der hat eigentlich alles was man braucht, oder vielleicht sogar nicht braucht.^^ 
Nur für den Ton sollte man schon eine Anlage haben, denn der ist nicht so toll:

Panasonic-Plasma 50"


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. Juni 2011)

Auf Amazon gibts derzeit Restposten wo du richtig schmucke Fernsehr bis zu 65% billiger bekommst.

Kannst dich ja mal durchschnuppern und überlegen welche Größenordung zu deinem Wohnzimmer passen würde.

Einziger Nachteil: Das Angebot geht nur bis Sonntag und daher müsstest du dich recht fix entscheiden.

EDIT: Hier der Link Amazon - Restposen - Fernseher


----------



## EspCap (17. Juni 2011)

derbolzer schrieb:


> ampilight von pillips lohnt es sich oder nicht ?



Imo auf jeden Fall. Da wird einfach alles viel angenehmer als mit einem 'normalen' TV. Hab hier einen aus der 7er-Serie stehen und bereue den Kauf kein Stück


----------



## Azerak (17. Juni 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an wo deine Prioritäten sind. Wer gerne Filme schaut, wie z.B. Sience Fiction, der ist mit einem Plasmafernseher am besten bedient. Der verbaucht aber in der Regel mehr Strom, als ein LCD,LED Fernseher.


Öhm ja. Plasma TVs sind vom Stromverbrauch schon lange so effektiv wie alle anderen.
Ebenso mit der Bildqualität....

In der Preiskategorie schenken sich die TVs nichts mehr.
Viel wichtiger ist wie deine Wohnung aufgebaut ist... wenn du schräg zum TV schaust zb können ein paar LEDs probleme machen.
Ebenso kannst dann den 3D effekt bei den meisten vergessen.

Plasma - KANN (da muss man aber echt mist bauen) - sich das Bild "reinbrennen" das heißt es hinterlässt nen leichten Schatten. 
Wenns zu lange war kanns unter umständen net mehr weggehen.


Wie oben schon geschrieben kannst auch nicht einfach nen riesen TV nehmen und dich dann 40cm davor setzen - da siehts Bild mies aus.

Also:
-Schau wie weit du vonner Kiste wegsitzen kannst
-Überleg dir was du wirklich willst! Brauchst du 3D oder nervt es dich eh mehr?
-Wozu brauchst du ihn? Bluray und Xbox? Dann brauchst du keine 1000&#8364; verschwenden: sinnlos!
-Hast du nen HD Receiver o.ä.?  Wenn nicht bieten einige TVs so etwas eingebaut.
-Geh zu nem Mediamarkt oder ähnlichen und schau selbst! Gefallen dir die Farben? Welche Bildgröße findest du bei der Entfernung zu hause angenehm?
Gibts probleme bei dem Modell mit dem Blickwinkel? 
Du musst da ja nicht kaufen - aber was du visuell als angenehm empfindest is nicht unbedingt das was andere toll finden.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. Juni 2011)

Oh man bei einigen Aussagen muss man echt die Hände über den Kopf schlagen.


Damit man die Größe des TVs richtig bestimmen kann, sind folgende Informationen wichtig:
1. Wie weit ist Deine Sitzentfernung vom TV entfernt?
2. Welche Zuspieler und Signale werden überwiegend benutzt?

Damit man die richtige Technik für sich findet, sind folgende Informationen wichtig:
1. Sitzt Du direkt vor dem TV?
2. Hast Du seitlich oder direkt gegenüber vom TV ein Fenster / Fensterfront?
3. Schaust Du eher am Tage oder mehr am Abend?
4. Lässt Du häufig statische (gleichbleibende) Inhalte laufen?

Für eine Hintergrundbeleuchtung braucht man kein Ambilight, denn so etwas kann man für kleines Geld selbst realisieren. Hier mal ein Beispiel wie ich das bei einem 55" Sony Flat gelöst habe:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (17. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Für eine Hintergrundbeleuchtung braucht man kein Ambilight, denn so etwas kann man für kleines Geld selbst realisieren. Hier mal ein Beispiel wie ich das bei einem 55" Sony Flat gelöst habe:



So schick das bei dir auch aussieht, mit einem Ambilight kann man das nicht vergleichen. Bei dir ist die Farbe ja konstant - der Sinn und Zweck eines Ambilights ist ja aber, dass das passend zum Bild wechselt. Erzeugt wirklich eine besondere Atmosphäre beim Film schauen oder spielen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> So schick das bei dir auch aussieht, mit einem Ambilight kann man das nicht vergleichen. Bei dir ist die Farbe ja konstant - der Sinn und Zweck eines Ambilights ist ja aber, dass das passend zum Bild wechselt. Erzeugt wirklich eine besondere Atmosphäre beim Film schauen oder spielen.


Also es ist nicht bei mir und das Problem von Ambilight ist leider, dass immer ein Philips TV dranhängt.


----------



## EspCap (17. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Also es ist nicht bei mir und das Problem von Ambilight ist leider, dass immer ein Philips TV dranhängt.



Naja, Philips-TVs sind ja jetzt nicht schlecht. Obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass mir das Menü und die ganze UI bei Sony immer noch am besten gefällt (deswegen hab ich auch einen Sony-BR)  Irgendwie schade, dass Philips das als einziger Hersteller macht. Und nachdem die TV-Sparte vermutlich demnächst auch nach China verkauft wird, wird mein nächster TV wohl auch eher ein Sony oder Samsung. Aber solange macht man mit einem Philips imo nichts falsch, wenn einem das Ambilight den Aufpreis wert ist.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, Philips-TVs sind ja jetzt nicht schlecht.


Ab einem gewissen Budget mit Sicherheit nicht. Aber für den Aufpreis des Ambilight bekommt man immer einen besseren TV. Da stellt sich mir immer die Frage, was wichtiger ist: Tolles Licht oder das beste Bild für sein Geld?


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Juni 2011)

Ambilight bringts auch nur auf ner weißen Wand. Dazu muss der Fernseher überhaupt erstmal gerade vor einer Wand stehen - ansonsten bringts einem garnichts.


----------



## EspCap (17. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ambilight bringts auch nur auf ner weißen Wand. Dazu muss der Fernseher überhaupt erstmal gerade vor einer Wand stehen - ansonsten bringts einem garnichts.



Das sollte ja irgendwie auch selbstverständlich sein...


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Juni 2011)

Was soll selbstverständlich sein? Das ich zuhause ne weiße Wand habe? Habe ich jedenfalls schonmal nicht.
Oder sollte selbstverständlich sein das mein Fernseher an einer geraden Wand steht? Selbst das tut er bei mir nicht.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. Juni 2011)

Lass doch mal das total überbewertete Ambilight außen vor und wartet ab, was der TE sagt.


----------



## Caps-lock (17. Juni 2011)

Die Faustregel war im Übrigen Abstand zum Fernseher =Diagonale * 2,5 bis 3.
So ganz grob.
Wenn man zocken will, sitzt man aber garantiert näher davor .

Meine Empfehlung ist: Kauf dir einen günstigen 100hz Fernseher ohne viel Schnickschnack.
3D, 200hz, DVB-S, 10000 verschiedene Anschlüsse von denen man nie einen verwendet, Netzwerk sind in meinen Augen Unsinn.
Davon abgesehen halten neue Fernseher nicht mehr so lange wie die guten alten Kisten und in 2 Jahren in denen du Garantie hast, ist die Technik schon Meilen weiter.

Falls etwas gegen den LG47LE5300 sprechen sollte, möge er vortreten oder für immer schweigen (ich bin für Kritik natürlich offen).
Das Teil hat 47 Zoll (120cm) Bilddiagonale unst ist zumindest ok für 670 Euro.


----------



## EspCap (17. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Was soll selbstverständlich sein? Das ich zuhause ne weiße Wand habe? Habe ich jedenfalls schonmal nicht.
> Oder sollte selbstverständlich sein das mein Fernseher an einer geraden Wand steht? Selbst das tut er bei mir nicht.



Nein, dass Ambilight nur ordentlich funktioniert wenn der Fernseher an einer geraden, weißen Wand steht. Dachte, das sei auch selbstverständlich, dass ich das meinte...


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. Juni 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Die Faustregel war im Übrigen Abstand zum Fernseher =Diagonale * 2,5 bis 3.


Gilt bei SD-Material, aber nicht für HD.




Caps-lock schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen halten neue Fernseher nicht mehr so lange wie die guten alten Kisten und in 2 Jahren in denen du Garantie hast, ist die Technik schon Meilen weiter.


Neue TVs halten 3x so lange. Panasonic gibt gar 100000h für seine Plasmas an. Röhren hatten eine durchschnittliche Lebensdauer von 20000h. Das sind ca. 7 Jahre bei normaler Nutzung.



Caps-lock schrieb:


> Falls etwas gegen den LG47LE5300 sprechen sollte, möge er vortreten oder für immer schweigen (ich bin für Kritik natürlich offen).


Wie wäre es mit, es steht LG drauf!?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Gilt bei SD-Material, aber nicht für HD.


Genau für HD gilt, um so näher des so besser.


----------



## Magogan (18. Juni 2011)

*Hier erstmal etwas zur Alternative namens Beamer, die gerne vergessen wird und trotzdem eine Überlegung wert ist:*
Ich bin ja für Beamer, zumindest, wenn man eine dunkle Umgebung hat. Die sind billig und liefern ein hervorragendes Bild! Mein Beamer hat 500 Euro gekostet, hat 720p und das Bild ist scharf, trotz 2 Meter Bilddiagonale. Auch bei normalem PAL-Fernsehen ist das Bild ganz ok (wenn man den Beamer über HDMI oder VGA an einen PC oder HD-Receiver anschließt, über dieses Chinch-Kabel ist es wirklich zu schlecht). Ich bin übrigens ca. 4 Meter von der Leinwand entfernt. Bei Fernsehern kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber 3D muss nicht unbedingt sein. Die passende Hardware (3D-fähiger Bluray-Player) kostet ziemlich viel (sicherlich um die 200 Euro). Wenn man einen PC hat, kann man für ca. 70-100 Euro ein Bluray-Laufwerk kaufen. Die Software, die man zum Abspielen der Blurays braucht, kostet allerdings auch relativ viel Geld, ist aber meist bei den Laufwerken mit dabei. Leider meist nur in einer abgespeckten Version (meine konnte z.B. nur Stereo-Sound!), weshalb ich mir nochmal neue Software für 119 Euro kaufen musste, auch weil die mitgelieferte Software nicht mehr fehlerfrei funktionierte (es wurden nicht mehr alle Blurays abgespielt, auch nach Neuinstallation nicht). Also wenn du dir 3D-Abspielgeräte (seien es komplette Bluray-Player oder die passende Hard- und Software für deinen PC) kaufen willst, dann kauf dir einen 3D-Fernseher, wenn nicht (weil zu teuer etc.), brauchst du keinen 3D-Fernseher. Einen 3D-Beamer gibt es übrigens schon für 700 Euro (wenn du wissen willst, wo, schreibe mir einfach einen Nachricht im Forum hier), dieser kann 720p (also HD-ready) darstellen und unterstützt auch 3D-Vision von nVidia, sodass du auch Spiele in 3D zocken kannst. Ich mag, wie man merkt, eher Beamer, also kann ich dir nur raten, darüber nachzudenken, ob du dir vielleicht doch einen Beamer statt eines Fernsehers holen möchtest, auch wenn ich natürlich nichts gegen Fernseher habe  Achja, eine Leinwand kostet ca. 200 Euro, also bist du mit 3D-Beamer, Leinwand und 3D-Bluray-Abspielgerät bei ca. 1100 Euro. Die 3D-Fernseher sind im Bereich über 110 cm Bilddiagonale etwas teurer (habe nochmal nachgeguckt im Internet), können dafür zwar auch Full HD, was du aber nicht brauchst bei so einem relativ kleinen Bild (wie gesagt, mir reichen 720p bei 2m Diagonale). Da du bei Fernsehern aber keine Leinwand brauchst, können sie auch billiger sein als ein Beamer.

*Fazit: *
Dunkler Raum mit viel Platz -> Beamer
Kein dunkler Raum oder nicht genug Platz -> Fernseher
Großes Bild -> Beamer (ab einer bestimmten Bilddiagonale billiger als ein Fernseher dieser Größe)
Kleines Bild -> Fernseher
Besitz von 3D-Abspielgeräten oder baldige Abschaffung dieser -> 3D-Fernseher oder -Beamer kaufen

Achja, was noch entscheidend ist: Wenn du sehr viel Fernsehen, DVD, Bluray etc. guckst, lohnt sich vielleicht eher ein Fernseher, da Beamer nicht so lange halten (die Lampe ist schnell kaputt). Wenn du so durchschnittlich 1,5 Stunden pro Tag den Beamer anschaltest, hält dieser ca. 5 einhalb Jahre (also die Lampe). Eine neue Lampe kostet ca. 200 Euro. Nach 5,5 Jahren ist die Technik aber sowieso meist veraltet und man kauft sich ein neues Gerät 

So, jetzt habe ich wahrscheinlich alles zu Beamer vs. Fernseher gesagt ... hoffentlich nicht sinnlos, weil du dich eh für einen Fernseher entschieden hast? 
*
Achja, zu deinen Fragen:*
Dieses Ambilight braucht man eigentlich nicht so, hat aber sicher einen tollen Effekt 
Bei LED vs. LCD vs. Plasma bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, aber ich tendiere eher zu LED-Fernsehern. Meine Vorposter konnten dir da hoffentlich mehr weiterhelfen als ich.
Die Größe ... hmm ... je nach Größe wird es halt teurer, musst du halt mal gucken, wie weit du vom Fernseher entfernt sitzt, bei 3 Metern z.B. wäre 127 cm Bilddiagonale eigentlich ideal, kann aber auch etwas mehr sein, wenn du vor allem HDTV guckst und genug Geld hast. Eine XBox360 an einen Fernseher oder Beamer anzuschließen, ist kein Problem  Solltest du dich für einen Beamer entscheiden, so bedenke, das dieser nur einen HDMI-Anschluss hat (zumindest der, den ich meine). Es gibt aber auch HDMI-Verteiler für solche Fälle


----------



## Pickpocket (18. Juni 2011)

In punkto Bild geht ATM nicht über Samsung, mein 32" LED FULL HD 100HZ Fernseh hat mich ~700&#8364; gekostet, meine Eltern ham n 40" Zoll mit noch 3D und 200HZ auch von Samsung und liegt voll in deiner Preiskategorie. Das Bild ist 1A und die neueste Generation hat sogar einen eingebauten Recorder wenn du n Speichermedium anschliesst.


----------



## Magogan (18. Juni 2011)

Das heißt aber nicht, dass nicht auch Fernseher anderer Hersteller ein vergleichbar gutes Bild haben. Warum man bei 32 Zoll Full HD braucht, ist mir sowieso schleierhaft. Den Unterschied zwischen 720p und 1080p merkst du bei der Größe eh nicht, es sei denn, du sitzt nur 1 Meter davor ... aber sieht natürlich besser aus, wenn man die eigenen Produkte mit dem Full-HD-Logo bekleben darf als Hersteller, auch wenn sowas keinen Sinn macht ... ebenso übrigens 100 oder 200 Hz - für einen "normalen" Fernseher reichen 60 Hz locker aus und für einen 3D-Fernseher 120 Hz ... wozu dann 200 Hz?


----------



## Pickpocket (18. Juni 2011)

Ich kauf mir ungern Technologie die vorn paar Jahren neu wahr.


----------



## Legendary (18. Juni 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> ebenso übrigens 100 oder 200 Hz - für einen "normalen" Fernseher reichen 60 Hz locker aus und für einen 3D-Fernseher 120 Hz ... wozu dann 200 Hz?



Vollkommener Quatsch was du da sagst, hast du schon einmal ein 60Hz und ein 100Hz Bild im Vergleich gesehen? Ich merk immer wieder wie furchtbar ruckelig Schwenkszenen auf meinem Sony sind...da hätte ich damals auf eine Kategorie besser investieren müssen. :>


Auf jeden Fall 100Hz nehmen, der Unterschied ist gewaltig. Full HD ist erst ab 32" empfehlenswert, da bis 32" HD Ready mit 720P im Prinzip keinen Unterschied macht.


----------



## Knallfix (18. Juni 2011)

Der wichtigste Rat an den TE:
Kauf auf keinen Fall zu klein.
Das ist der teuerste Fehler den man machen kann.
Solltest du vor einer Entscheidung stehen wie zb:
"Hmhmhm, 50 Zoll wären schon cool aber 46'' reicht doch sicher auch und ist billiger."
Nimm den größeren. Der Ärger zu klein gekauft zu haben, der sich unweigerlich nach ein paar Wochen einstellt, sind die gesparten &#8364; auf Dauer nicht wert.
Und da mittlerweile die meisten Satreceiver und auch die bereits im TV eingebauten Receiver SD Material recht ordentlich scalen und ausgeben, muss es nicht mal nur HD-Zuspielung sein um recht schnell zu der Erkenntniss zu kommen.

Wird sehr viel mit XBox gezockt sollte es imo ein LCD/LED sein. Auf keinen Fall einen Edge LED (größter Mist).
Einbrennen bei Plasmas ist zwar eigentlich bei "normalem" Gebrauch, inkl zocken, kein Thema mehr aber es kann trotzdem passieren, fällt nicht unter die Garantie und dann hat man halt die Arschkarte.
Für besten Filmgenuß geht allerdings IMO nichts über einen guten Plasma, die Leuchtstoffröhren sind da für mich einfach zu knallig für. 

Knall


----------



## JokerofDarkness (18. Juni 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> *Hier erstmal etwas zur Alternative namens Beamer, die gerne vergessen wird und trotzdem eine Überlegung wert ist:*
> Ich bin ja für Beamer, zumindest, wenn man eine dunkle Umgebung hat. Die sind billig und liefern ein hervorragendes Bild!


1. Können selbst vernünftige Beamer einen TV nie ersetzen, da diese keine eigenen Boxen haben und somit keinen Ton liefern.
2. Keine integrierten Tuner für das normale TV schauen.
3. Bild für SD Material schlicht zu groß.
4. Ein Beamer zieht erhebliche Kosten nach sich. Da wären zum einen Strom und Ersatzlampe zu nennen.
5. Braucht man eine Leinwand inkl. Platz.

Mal ein Beispiel:

Mein FHD Beamer hat mit Filteraufsatz (damit man auch ein vernünftiges Bild bei hellen Wänden hat) und Ersatzlampe knapp 1500€ gekostet. Das war schon ein absolutes Schnäppchen, da alleine die Lampe ca. 350€ kostet. Hinzu kamen Leinwand, langes Hdmi Kabel und Beamerhalterung. Ingesamt hat der Spaß ca. 2500€ gekostet. Ein AVR als Schaltzentrale, Zuspieler wie PS3, 360 etc. und ein komplettes Boxenset waren da aber schon vorhanden.


----------



## Magogan (18. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> 1. Können selbst vernünftige Beamer einen TV nie ersetzen, da diese keine eigenen Boxen haben und somit keinen Ton liefern.


Doch, Tonausgabe haben einige Beamer, allerdings nur sehr leistungsschwache Lautsprecher (2 Watt hat meiner). Ok, ich habe an meinem PC halt den Beamer und ein 80 Euro teures bzw. eher billiges Soundsystem hängen, das mit dem Ton habe ich deshalb nicht bedacht.



JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> 2. Keine integrierten Tuner für das normale TV schauen.


Stimmt, aber ich gucke über PC und einen Receiver dürften auch die meisten haben, sofern sie Satellitenfernsehen empfangen.



JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> 3. Bild für SD Material schlicht zu groß.


Es geht. Ich kann mit dem Bild, das mein PC bei SD-Fernsehsendern liefert, leben. HD-Sender sehen natürlich besser aus von der Bildqualität, man merkt auch einen Unterschied. Hängt natürlich alles vom Bildgröße-Abstand-Verhältnis ab, bei genügend Abstand kann man auch SD-Material gucken.



JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> 4. Ein Beamer zieht erhebliche Kosten nach sich. Da wären zum einen Strom und Ersatzlampe zu nennen.


Strom verbraucht ein Beamer tatsächlich ziemlich viel, etwa 3 mal so viel wie ein Fernseher. Die Ersatzlampe kostet auch etwas ... aber sooo oft muss man die nicht auswechseln 



JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> 5. Braucht man eine Leinwand inkl. Platz.


Ja, die Leinwand kostet auch etwas (meine hat mich 100 Euro + 30 Euro Versand gekostet). Und Platz braucht man natürlich auch, das ist mir klar - aber den hat man eigentlich ... Mein Zimmer ist auch nur 3,5x3,5 Meter groß und es reicht locker aus für 2m Bilddiagonale. 3,5x2,5m würden dafür sogar auch reichen.

Also zu den Kosten nochmal: Es kommt immer darauf an, wie groß das Bild sein soll. Will man ein großes Bild haben, sollte man ernsthaft über einen Beamer nachdenken, denn größere Fernseher sind meist teurer als ein Beamer (muss man natürlich genau vergleichen und nachrechnen).


----------



## JokerofDarkness (18. Juni 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Doch, Tonausgabe haben einige Beamer, allerdings nur sehr leistungsschwache Lautsprecher (2 Watt hat meiner). Ok, ich habe an meinem PC halt den Beamer und ein 80 Euro teures bzw. eher billiges Soundsystem hängen, das mit dem Ton habe ich deshalb nicht bedacht.


Deshalb schrieb ich ja etwas von vernünftigen Beamern. Ein vernünftiger Beamer hat heutzutage FHD.



Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, die Leinwand kostet auch etwas (meine hat mich 100 Euro + 30 Euro Versand gekostet).


Für 100€ bekommt man ein billig verbautes Gehäuse aus Stahlblech und stinkendes PVC Tuch made in China. Mit einer Leinwand hat so etwas nichts zu tun.



Magogan schrieb:


> Also zu den Kosten nochmal: Es kommt immer darauf an, wie groß das Bild sein soll. Will man ein großes Bild haben, sollte man ernsthaft über einen Beamer nachdenken, denn größere Fernseher sind meist teurer als ein Beamer (muss man natürlich genau vergleichen und nachrechnen).


Brauchbare ordentliche Beamer für einen dunklen Raum ohne Filteraufsätze kosten um die 1000€ plus Kabel, plus Leinwand. Also ich komme da auf mehr als die veranschlagten 1300€ des TE.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (19. Juni 2011)

Wo ist der TE denn jetzt hin?


----------



## painschkes (19. Juni 2011)

_Die verziehen sich meisstens :-O_


----------



## Xerivor (22. Juni 2011)

So suche einen TV bis 2000€. 
Für was er sein sollte eig. für alles von Fußball bis Nachrichten! 
Drauf geschaut wird schräg und grade, kommt halt drauf an, geschaut wird auch Tags und Nachts wobei eher Nachts über!
Größe wären 40 Zoll optimal! So bitte um Vorschläge!


----------



## muehe (22. Juni 2011)

2000€ is glaube bissl übertrieben für 40"er

3D kein 3D ? Internetdienste ? soll der interne MediaPlayer genutzt werden ? wird auch drauf gespielt ?

eher nur TV oder auch viel HD Material , Blu-Ray ?

Plasma oder LCD schonmal informiert ?


----------



## Xerivor (22. Juni 2011)

Also es solle ein LCD oder LED sein, Plasma nicht. 3D wird nich benötigt! Interne Mediaplayer ja, wird aber nur zum abspielen von Musik benutzt. Nein drauf gespielt wird nicht 

Blurays werden wohl auch öfter mal drauf geschaut, also denke ich Full HD wär von Vorteil bei der größe.


----------



## painschkes (22. Juni 2011)

_2000€ und dann "nur" 40"? Wieso nicht größer?_


----------



## Xerivor (22. Juni 2011)

Weils leider vom Platz nicht reicht, weil er in einem TV Schrank steht... deswegen leider


----------



## muehe (22. Juni 2011)

hab mal 3-4 rausgesucht die ich selbst kenne 

Philips : http://gh.de/a630650.html Full LED ( Local Dimming ) , spiegelt nicht , für mich bestes Bild nach Einstellungen , Fernbedienung gewöhnungsbedürftig , Ambilight 3

Samsung : http://gh.de/a621019.html LED Backlight Edge-Lit neigt zum Clouding/Lichthöfe in den Ecken/Taschenlampeneffekt , spiegelt , alle möglichen Formate Dts 2.0 etc. was die anderen nicht haben spielt aber nur ne Rolle wenn du z.b. .mkvs mit DTS Tonspur über USB oder DLNA einspielen willst

LG : http://gh.de/a515372.html Full LED ( Local Dimming ) , spiegelt 

LG : http://gh.de/a515509.html Full LED ( Local Dimming ) , spiegelt




> Weils leider vom Platz nicht reicht, weil er in einem TV Schrank steht... deswegen leider



kenn ich von Eltern das Problem da ging nur 37" mit jeweils 1cm Platz an der Seite

hmm schade dann bringt Ambilight nicht viel und die LGs fangen erst bei 42" an müsstest mal ausmessen ob 42" passt

ansonsten wird sich schon was finden evtl. auch mal in speziellen HIFI/TV Foren kundig machen


----------



## JokerofDarkness (23. Juni 2011)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Weils leider vom Platz nicht reicht, weil er in einem TV Schrank steht... deswegen leider


Die Größe eines FHD TVs sollte sich nach dem Sitzabstand definieren und nicht nach der Größe in der Schrankwand.


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Juni 2011)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Die Größe eines FHD TVs sollte sich nach dem Sitzabstand definieren und nicht nach der Größe in der Schrankwand.



Jo, wenn nicht gibts immernoch: http://www.antik-und-laden.de/images/antix/Beistellschrank5301_1.jpg 

Mal im Ernst, den Kommentar hättest du dir sparen können. Denn er wird nicht wegen dir und 2" zu wenig an theoretischer Diagonale hergeleitet vom Abstand, seine Schrankwand demontieren.


----------

